# ejb hot deployment unter jboss 4.2.3



## ruutaiokwu (27. Jul 2010)

hallo zusammen,

versuche gerade hot-deployment unter jboss 4.2.3 für ejb's einzusetzen. ich verwende dabei keine archive (war, jar, ear, was auch immer...), sondern verzeichnisse. (am schluss mit .jar...)

nun greift das hot-deployment aber nur, wenn ich das xml-file "ejb-jar.xml" ändere, nicht aber wenn irgendwelche .class-files neu kompiliert werden.

weiss jemand von euch ggf. weiter???

danke & grüsse,
jan


p.s.: frage mich wie die jboss-entwickler auf solchen schwachsinn kommen? sollen die doch das hot-deployment besser komplett ausschalten, anstatt der sache mit dem xml-file... nein echt also...!


----------



## fastjack (27. Jul 2010)

Wenn es so ist, dann whl. deshalb, weil die ejb-jar.xml während eines Build/Deployprozeß sowieso durch XDoclet- und Co erzeugt wird und dann sozusagen getouched ist. Mir persönlich ist es aber noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (27. Jul 2010)

hallo fastjack,

besten dank für deine antwort, welche mir logisch erscheint; nur richte ich unter eclipse, während dem entwickeln, das build-verzeichnis direkt auf jboss/servers/default/deploy/[ejb_name].jar/ ein... bei webapplikationen mache ich das ebenfalls, dort scheint es so als ob das "InvokerServlet" eingeschaltet werden muss (+ <Context privileged="true"> in der context.xml), und dann geht's.

bei ejb's scheint das anders zu sein, mal recherchieren falls niemand weiss wie das geht.

grüsse, jan


----------



## fastjack (27. Jul 2010)

Nachtrag: scheint wohl keine Lösung dafür zu geben

hot redeploy ejb-jar inside exploded ear - JBoss Community


----------



## ruutaiokwu (27. Jul 2010)

...habe auch nichts entsprechendes gefunden. nun habe ich das plugin "Fat Jar" heruntergeladen und installiert, dort kann man sich beim exportiervorgang ein ant-script generieren lassen. (habe momentan absolut keine lust und zeit, ant-scripts zu skripten)

später kann ich einfach auf den ant-build-button klicken... und das redeployment klappt. jedoch ist das file gepackt, was soweit aber kein problem darstellt...

gruss, jan


----------



## FArt (28. Jul 2010)

jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> p.s.: frage mich wie die jboss-entwickler auf solchen schwachsinn kommen? sollen die doch das hot-deployment besser komplett ausschalten, anstatt der sache mit dem xml-file... nein echt also...!



Ja, leider waren da wohl nur Stümper am Werk. Hätten die mal *richtige* Profis rangelassen...

... die hätten vielleicht ein paar tausend Ressourcen in einem exploded Deployment überwacht, ob sich eine Ressource ändert und dann hätten sie sofort ein Redeployment angestoßen.
Dann würde es erst mal tausend Fehler beim Redeployment geben, weil die Deplyomentunit leider nach Änderung der ersten Ressourcen inkonsistent wurde, denn es müssen oft noch viel mehr Ressourcen gleichzeitig geändert werden. Oder aber, es würden drei oder vier Redeployments durchgeführt werden, wo doch nur eines nötig gewesen wäre. Und wie sollte man dann am besten mit nested Deployments umgehen?
Hm, vielleicht ist der dämliche Touch doch recht klug gewählt...


----------



## ruutaiokwu (29. Jul 2010)

ja, das wird wohl, wie meistens, schon bestimmte gründe haben...

nerve mich manchmal bei der arbeit ab solchen sachen, wo man die längste zeit an irgendwelchen "kleinigkeiten" verbratet. ist aber irgendwie normal in der sw-entwicklung, habe ich gemerkt...


gruss, jan


----------



## fastjack (29. Jul 2010)

Ich denke unter Eclipse kannst Du die ejb-jar auch mit xdoclet erzeugen lassen, bzw. das ganze Deployment (EAR erstellen etc.) auch erledigen. Nutze das einfach und schon hast Du solche Probleme nicht mehr.


----------

